# UK Nurse in Oz Trans tasman agreement help!



## ashealy

Hi all,

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

Im trying to find out how the Trans Tasman Agreement applies to nursing between Oz and NZ.

Im looking to register in OZ, and once there apply to transfer this to NZ.

Only problem is that for NZ to register as an international applicant i would need 2 years experience, whereas in OZ they do not require this (i have a year to date and will have 18 months by the time i get to OZ).

Im wondering whether this 2 yeasr rule still applies if i have registered and worked in OZ?

Any advice or pointers in the right direction will be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

Hmmm not sure it works like that.

If you have a look at this application form :-

http://www.google.co.nz/url?url=htt...ukU-ZQ&usg=AFQjCNFHzXPQd-R-FnMA3yuY_rjdTTKBvA

This leads me to beleive that you'll need the practising certificate from the NZ nursing council before you can be considered and to get one of those you'll have to follow all of the NZ Nursing Council rules to get it - min 2 years etc.
The Trans Tasman Mutual Recognition Act isn't an alternative that allows you to work in NZ without registration in NZ, which I think is what you're trying to do ?


----------



## ashealy

I have looked at this, thank you though, i understand that i need to register, its just the difference between the routes to registration?

This application seems to simply state that if i have a practicing certificate for Australia, i could then apply to become registered in New Zealand with this form rather than applying as a international applicant. And this doesnt seem to specify length of experience required?

I am a bit confused to be honest!

Another reply i have had from a nurse in Australia thought i might have to have a period of assessed practice? I was wondering if i applied through this from Oz to become registered in NZ whether i would get a reply stating 'yes you can register but will have to complete X amount of assessed practice as you do not have 2 years?' etc?

Think i may need to just stay up late/ get up early and phone NZ Nursing Council!!!


----------



## Kimbella

Check link below -- and this is copied directly from the TTMR application at the bottom: NB: Please note your application for annual practising certificate is a separate process. This application for an annual practising certificate is completed after successful registration. You will be required to provide evidence of your employment hours as a nurse for the last 3 years with your application for practising certificate.


----------



## ashealy

I understand and have noted that, i will have the number of hours required (as stated on the interantional applicant route), and it does not state 'you must have 2 years etc'. I can provide 3 years work history.

What i guess i need to know is that if i were to be Australian, and registered there, and then applied though the Trans Tasman route would there be any stipulation of required length of experience? As i have spoken to other proffessions under this agreement eg physio's who do not have any length of experience problem, the agreement simply states that if one country deems you fit to be registered, then the other would honour that and offer a quicker route to registration.

Anyone know what another poster meant by 'a period of assessed practice?'

Just really trying to get my head around the ins and outs of it all to make some firm longer term plans. Moving half way across the world and all!!

Really appreciate anyone trying to help!

Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz

ashealy said:


> I understand and have noted that, i will have the number of hours required (as stated on the interantional applicant route), and it does not state 'you must have 2 years etc'. I can provide 3 years work history. What i guess i need to know is that if i were to be Australian, and registered there, and then applied though the Trans Tasman route would there be any stipulation of required length of experience? As i have spoken to other proffessions under this agreement eg physio's who do not have any length of experience problem, the agreement simply states that if one country deems you fit to be registered, then the other would honour that and offer a quicker route to registration. Anyone know what another poster meant by 'a period of assessed practice?' Just really trying to get my head around the ins and outs of it all to make some firm longer term plans. Moving half way across the world and all!! Really appreciate anyone trying to help! Thank you


Why not ask in the Oz forum or ring the health board in Oz and get the advice from the horses mouth?


----------



## Kimbella

ashealy said:


> I understand and have noted that, i will have the number of hours required (as stated on the interantional applicant route), and it does not state 'you must have 2 years etc'. I can provide 3 years work history.
> 
> What i guess i need to know is that if i were to be Australian, and registered there, and then applied though the Trans Tasman route would there be any stipulation of required length of experience? As i have spoken to other proffessions under this agreement eg physio's who do not have any length of experience problem, the agreement simply states that if one country deems you fit to be registered, then the other would honour that and offer a quicker route to registration.
> 
> Anyone know what another poster meant by 'a period of assessed practice?'
> 
> Just really trying to get my head around the ins and outs of it all to make some firm longer term plans. Moving half way across the world and all!!
> 
> Really appreciate anyone trying to help!
> 
> Thank you


Tbh, I'm actually confused about what your specific question is ... I can't figure out if you are saying you WON'T have two years of nursing experience as required by international applicants to the NZ nursing council for registration, and will that affect your TMMR application to NZ at some point in the future after you've successfully been registered in Oz? 

As far as my understanding (I'm currently being assessed to gain equivalent licensing/registration here in NZ from the US, with plans for an Oz move in the future); I had found the information from the TMMR PDF I attached above to be pretty straightforward in its information: "Nurses with current registration in Australia may apply to the Nursing Council of New Zealand (the Council) for registration under the Trans-Tasman Mutual Recognition (TTMR) Act 1997. This Act provides for mutual recognition of equivalent registration and a streamlined registration process if the requirements outlined below are met."

None of the requirements listed stipulate anything about length of experience in order for the registration to be streamlined. I believe that is the whole point of the TMMR, to promote mutually flexible processing between the two nations. 
The TMMR wouldn't have much meaning at all if it required the same criteria to be met as the international applicants, otherwise.

Is it possible you are over-thinking something that is pretty straightforward? If that's the case, you probably won't feel much relief about your question until you hear it directly from the Nursing Council. I'd suggest emailing them for clarification, if your question is still lingering.

Maybe this helps a little more?

Cheers, 

Kim

PS: As to "period of assessed practice" perhaps they were alluding to this (taken from the NZ Nursing Council website): 

New Zealand nursing graduates

To become a registered nurse, New Zealand nursing graduates require: 

a bachelor's degree in nursing (or an equivalent qualification) approved by the Nursing Council of New Zealand; and 
a pass in an assessment of Nursing Council Competencies for Registered Nurses by an approved provider; and 
a pass in an examination for Registered Nurses. 

Registered nurses from outside New Zealand

To become registered in New Zealand, registered nurses from outside New Zealand must:

be currently registered with an overseas regulatory authority; and 
have successfully completed a nursing programme that is, in the Nursing Council's opinion, equivalent to a 3-year bachelor degree programme in nursing and is at level 7 on the New Zealand Qualifications Framework; and 
have 2 years' post-registration nursing practice as a registered nurse of at least 2,500 hours within the 5 years immediately preceding the date of the application; and 
if the Nursing Council requires, have successfully completed a Nursing Council-approved competence assessment programme.


****************************
Understand, however, that the end of that blurb on the website then links to the TMMR information for Australian applicants --- there are two separate headers for how international nursing candidates become registered --- TMMR applicants, and all others.


----------



## ashealy

Thank you for your response and i think your right i need to get it answered formally before i can start making plans.

It does seem that as there are differing routes and more specifically a 'streamlined' route through the TTMRA that it could be a loophole of sorts?

Will post to let others know if i get a definate answer to this.


----------



## Kimbella

"It does seem that as there are differing routes and more specifically a 'streamlined' route through the TTMRA that it could be a loophole of sorts?"

Well, not sure that it's a loophole, so much as a government sanctioned agreement between the two nations. They share a cooperative bond in many areas of history and trade, so it makes sense that certain professional registration processes would be excluded from the more formal rigors that are attached to "un-bonded" international applicants. 
I suppose the thinking is that if Oz has found you good enough to register, than NZ trusts that, and agrees to do the same, albeit after some formal paperwork and a fee has been paid.


----------



## Wellygirl

I went through this route as I was previously registered as a nurse in Aus it made sense. You don't need to do an IELT test with APHRA.


----------



## ashealy

Hey Wellygirl great to hear from you. Dont suppose you had under 2 years experience post qualifying when you applied to NZ through the TTMRA? Or know of anyone etc?

I have spoken to several people who seem to think it shouldnt be a problem if i register in Oz first.

Do you know if there is a set amount of hours you have to work in Oz before you can apply for transfer or anything like that?


----------



## Wellygirl

Hi there

I have 25 years experience as a nurse so it was very easy for me. As far as I can remember you don't need any work experience in Aus but you might want to check it out. It will cost you slightly more but you will be able to work in Aus as well.. What area of nursing are you working in?

Good luck ... If you need any more help let me know


----------

